# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  اللعبة الشهيرة Hitman Blood Money

## أيمن تميم

Hitman4: Blood Money








Publisher: Eidos Interactive
Developer: Io Interactive
Genre: Modern Action Adventure
Release Date: May 30, 2006 (more)
ESRB: MATURE
ESRB De******ors: Blood, Intense Violence, Partial Nudity, Strong ********, Use of Drugs
















*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Windows 2000/XP
Processor: 1.5 GHz
Memory: 512 MB
Hard Drive: 5 GB Free
Video Memory: 128 MB
Sound Card: Direct X 9 Compatible
Direct X: 9.0c
Keyboard & Mouse
DVD Rom Drive

*Recommended System Requirements*
System: Pentium 4 2.4GHz or Athlon XP or *****alent
RAM: 1024 MB
Hard Drive Space: 5000 MB
Other: ATI X800 series, Nvidia GeForce 6800 - DVD ROM drive 




Depositfiles

http://depositfiles....files/hqj3zzaf1
http://depositfiles....files/0ew6pks9i
http://depositfiles....files/gbrzczp4o
http://depositfiles....files/4zp1t4mik
http://depositfiles....files/raetlyqim
http://depositfiles....files/bfoupesig



Hotfile

http://hotfile.com/d....part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d....part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d....part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d....part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d....part5.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/d....part6.rar.html


Megaupload

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZRYQ5EUL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K8ASJTTH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RV75Q3SL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XSA0PGCL
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZXT9A28W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EOHO8GUO


Zshare

http://www.zshare.net/file-404.html
http://www.zshare.net/file-404.html
http://www.zshare.net/file-404.html
http://www.zshare.net/file-404.html
http://www.zshare.net/file-404.html
http://www.zshare.net/file-404.html



2Shared

http://www.2shared.c...snaketopne.html
http://www.2shared.c...snaketopne.html
http://www.2shared.c...snaketopne.html
http://www.2shared.c...snaketopne.html
http://www.2shared.c...snaketopne.html
http://www.2shared.c...snaketopne.html


Uploading

http://uploading.com...iger.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com...iger.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com...iger.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com...iger.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com...iger.part5.rar/
Download from another server



Badongo

http://www.badongo.com/file/19124528
http://www.badongo.com/file/19127142
http://www.badongo.com/file/19128197
http://www.badongo.com/file/19131862
http://www.badongo.com/file/19146596
http://www.badongo.com/file/19149102


Big&Free

http://www.bigandfre....part1.rar.html
http://www.bigandfre....part2.rar.html
http://www.bigandfre....part3.rar.html
http://www.bigandfre....part4.rar.html
http://www.bigandfre....part5.rar.html
http://www.bigandfre....part6.rar.html


Novaup

http://www.novaup.co...d/05pupk7uxaeo1
http://www.novaup.co...d/zo1r1y6omjh8v
http://www.novaup.co...d/ftfprs6pag9dq
http://www.novaup.co...d/9h1jnorjujtih
http://www.novaup.co...d/kgzsipsvwkxlm
http://www.novaup.co...d/8eg504kzjkhhp




www.snaketop.net

----------


## jalal970

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

